# Not sure my partner and I have a future due to fertility probs.



## joannap1991 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

My partner and I have a child as a result of IUI whom we both love so much.

Three failed IUI's on we have been referred for ICSI.  The problem is my partners sperm mobility and I have tried so hard to convince him that I don't blame him and we are in this together, which I truly believe.  But since the day we discovered there was a problem he has been so angry and wont talk about things.  I feel like I have had to deal with everything, both the physical side of treatment and the emotional all on my own.

Whilst we have been happy raising our daughter together, I feel that over time this problem has eaten away at our relationship and my feelings for him so that I now feel I no longer love him and don't know if I can bear to have any more treatment or if its fair to either of us.

I don't want to be single mum and I don't want to break up a family but I am so miserable I just don't know what to do.  I cant help but wonder if another baby would make everything OK or if we are kidding ourselves.

Is anyone feeling or felt like this?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Joannap,
I am sorry you are going through tough times. I havn't felt exactly the same as what youare now but infertility does deffinately change relationships, sometimes for the better but sometimes the worse and I don't think any couple are the same as before infertility arose. I don't think you are on your own.
How long has it been since you found out it was a male factor problem? Does he need more time to get used to things,maybe some time to think and reflect? Would he consider speaking to a counsellor? He may not want to talk to you but may do to a stranger?!! Do you think it could be a typical male ego thing?
What is making you feel that you don't love him anmore? Is it because he doesn't open up and talk to you?
I think if you have uncertainties about your relationship it wouldn't be ideal to go ahead with more tx until you felt more secure.
Does your Dh know how you feel about the relationship and further tx?
Hope you can get things out in the open.


----------

